# Star wars or Star trek?



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Embarrassingly, i'll admit that i have seen neither *runs off the geek stage*, but am considering it. Star trek seems more appealing atm, because of a few excited fans i've talked to and Neil de Grasse Tyson's opinion. http://io9.com/neil-degrasse-tyson-explains-why-he-prefers-star-trek-t-509517637. The focus on scientific possibilities as part of the story line seems exciting, as opposed to pure fantasy.
Which one do you prefer, and feel free to comment on why.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Both are lame as ****


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Dr. Who


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Never seen Star Trek but I freaking love Star Wars. I do think Star Trek has a much better theme song though. :lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Star Trek is awesome.

Also


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Star wars!


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Stars Wars!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Star Trek



Arthur Pendragon said:


> Dr. Who


Actually, this. xD


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

NeuromorPhish said:


> opposed to pure fantasy.


Hey, star wars is 60% fantasy. I can't really decide which is a greater genius creation, so I won't.



cloud90 said:


> Both are lame as ****














Cronos said:


> I do think Star Trek has a much better theme song though. :lol


:yes


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I will give you a hint which I prefer...



cloud90 said:


> Both are lame as ****


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Both are good but Star Trek edges it, Star wars is exciting space opera whereas Trek is the thinking mans sci-fi. I don't recognise these new Star Trek themed lens flare obsessed action movies though, crap i'd rather watch the 5th film The Final Frontier!.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

No offense, but I can't even get through an episode of anything Star Trek related on TV, because it's so boring. It seems like all that happens is dialogue and some minor space travel/battling. Star Wars is non-stop, epic action. Maybe I just have a short attention span. I'd pick old Twilight Zone over Star Trek any day of the week.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, we can't have a thread like this without this video...






But Star Trek is sci-fi and Star Wars is sci-fi/fantasy


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

cloud90 said:


> Both are lame as ****


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Star Wars.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

As a sci-fi geek I would pick Star Trek. It's true sci-fi. I love Star Wars but it's actually dungeons and dragons fantasy in space. You have wizards (Yoda) and magic (Force) and princesses that need rescuing. You have an evil kingdom with an evil ruler (Darth Vader) and a young hero (Luke).


----------



## Perameles (Apr 23, 2013)

Star Trek.
Actually I have never seen Star Wars. Maybe someday I will, even as a Trekkie I'm kind of interested in seeing what it is really about, but I already know I won't like it much. I prefer the depth of Star Trek to the action of Star Wars.


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Star Trek is not as big as Star Wars; that's a fact.


----------



## moonlitnights (May 19, 2013)

I prefer Star Wars but I am liking the new Star Trek movies.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Star Trek is far better. Star Wars is commercialized crap (and Star Trek is going that way as well, now that they've milked the SW franchise to the ground)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Arterius said:


> Star Trek is not as big as Star Wars; that's a fact.


Yeah, it's not like there have been five six (forgot about a fan produced one) TV shows or anything.

I love Star Wars and all it is, but it lacks the coherency Star Trek does. George Lucas took something spectacular and shoved it into the ground. A reboot of the whole series would be fantastic. If they just got rid of that messiah and chosen one crap and brought out the real gritty dark side it would be a franchise no one would dare challenge (just like a fully armed and operational space station).


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Star Trek..........Especially the 1960s original episodes.. (hate SW)


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Star Trek is much older than Star Wars. 

I prefer Star Wars. Who doesn't want to wield a light saber and use the Force!


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

It's tough. The world of Star Wars is just intrinsically more interesting. It's high fantasy set against a space opera backdrop, and it just seems like the story possibilities there are virtually endless. The trouble is that, with a few exceptions, the folks behind Star Wars have been afraid to tell anything other than the good vs. evil, light side/dark side story where everything comes down to a lightsaber battle. They haven't made good use of the potential that this unfamiliar world affords them.

Star Trek, at it's core, is a military franchise (yes, I know Starfleet's not supposed to be the military, but anyway) that depicts a fairly optimistic picture of human culture extending out into space and becoming part of some kind of galactic community. That structure is actually a lot more limiting, but to its credit, the Star Trek writers have managed to be much, much more diverse in the _kinds_ of stories they've been able to tell there vs. Star Wars.

I grew up with both of them so it's hard to choose. In the end I give Star Wars a slight edge just because its world is so much more aesthetically interesting, but I'm always hoping that whoever helms the franchise will do a better job of exploring it. If we go back to Tatooine in Episode 7 I'm going to have to scream.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Haven't even seen a Star Wars movie for like . . 4-5 years ?

I still get flashbacks of random scenes at a random time through the day on a random day of the week .

It's one of those movies that will stay with you for life . Just like Lord of the Rings . . The Matrix . Requiem for a Dream . Shawshank Redemption .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The new Star Trek movie was good other than that I find star trek really dull.

The Star wars prequels blow though as do just about every change made to the old movies.

Oh wow you added another rock to the scene awesome. :roll 

But just one small thing you seemed to miss, the ****ing hell did R2 squeeze into the hole that is now only half as wide as his body? 

Good Job lucas


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

^The awesomeness of star trek, the new movies can't compete.
"We can't lift off without it" :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Star Wars, but I appreciate what Star Trek does/try's to do more. (incoming pretentious stuff) the way it constantly examines the human experience through the tv series' and encourages diversity and being part of something bigger than yourself with all kinds of people (aliens.) While also examining the fallouts and struggles of various fictional alien species; struggles that are not often so alien, despite the context, is great. /pretentious stuff.

I've always really liked Spock though (and to an extent the vulcans, they're kind of like space elves though and I do like elves haha) but especially Spock because he's half human and half Vulcan and that's cool. Also the 2009 movie was awesome (haven't seen into darkness yet) 

Oh and there's Data and Patrick Stewart's voice makes anything awesome (in the next Generation.)

I'm just not keen on thing's being mostly set on a space ship though (I prefer planet side stuff), and certain parts of it are cheesy and I don't like all the actors that are in the series'. 

So definitely Star Wars overall but yeah, Star Trek has its place. I'm hoping the new movies will be good, ironically they are being directed by JJ Abrams (who also directed the New Star Treks.) So I have high hopes for them, regardless of what the hardcore fans say. If he could direct decent Star Trek movies when he claimed he did not like Star Trek then I'm sure he'll do just fine with Star Wars (which I think he said somewhere he liked? I dunno? Maybe he doesn't like Star Wars either, I can't remember what I read now lol.)

Also I think Star Wars is more of a gateway to science fiction, and appeals to fantasy lovers (like me) as (despite not being categorised as such) it really is basically a science fantasy film series. There's nothing wrong with that though, but I can see why fans of hard science fiction would prefer Star Trek (although that's not hard science fiction either haha, but closer to it than Star Wars.)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Star Wars. Darth Vader & General Grievous.. mhmm...
I've never actually seen the original series of Star Trek, only the newer movies (which were awesome btw xD). I've seen a bit of the Next Generation and Voyager, but that's as far as I go x_x so yeah, lots of love for Star Wars~


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Freakin' Star Wars by a lightyear


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> Star Trek is far better. Star Wars is *commercialized crap* (and Star Trek is going that way as well, now that they've milked the SW franchise to the ground)


Pretty sure that they were both produced to make money from the beginning, that's how an industry works, people charge money for their service.

This is NOT a recent concept :roll


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Star Wars is slightly better though both are good and worth watching. Star Wars feels more epic and the diversity of aliens is more apparent. Star Trek focuses more on character development and mild 'philosophical' issues. It's all a bit Human-centric especially the recent movies.

If you've never seen either I'd recommend Star Wars first. You can watch all the movies in much less time than it would take to work your way through every episode and movie of Star Trek.

Also because Star Trek was written as series there do tend to be a lot of 'filler' episodes where not much happens to further the overall storyline (assuming there is an over-arching story). At least with movies you get a lot more action with bigger budget sets so its probably a better introduction to sci-fi.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*Trek*

Star Trek is so much better than star wars.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

When I was younger, I was all about Star Trek. During the TNG years, I was pretty close to obsessed. I think it was the only show I ever actually watched every day when it was on.

Later, I started to drift away from it a bit. I never saw Star Wars as a kid, teen or even in my 20s. Now I've seen all the SW movies and I think SW is probably the more mature of the two (even if there's some real silliness here and there). 

Star Trek was/is cool but there were a lot of stinkers too.


----------



## Alectron (Oct 20, 2009)

I picked Star Trek. 

It's like choosing between my children though, so it wasn't easy.:no


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Homeboys in Outer Space!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Star Trek, and I've never watched Star Wars...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

meepie said:


> Star Trek, and I've never watched Star Wars...


 You should. The two are very different but that's not necessarily bad. I held out until I was about 30 before I saw SW but I'm really glad I did.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> You should. The two are very different but that's not necessarily bad. I held out until I was about 30 before I saw SW but I'm really glad I did.


Yeah, I feel like I'm the only person who hasn't watched it. When I say I haven't... people are like "What?!"


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

meepie said:


> Yeah, I feel like I'm the only person who hasn't watched it. When I say I haven't... people are like "What?!"


 I would have never watched it but someone bought me a SW box set because they thought I said I was into it when I actually said Star Trek. I didn't have the heart to tell them they messed up so I watched it and it wasn't anything like I expected.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I've seen Star Trek just recently and I have to say I prefer it over Star Wars.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

cloud90 said:


> Both are lame as ****


*Wrong.*

Ignore the ignorant pessimists among us. Such as this guy, who provides no real merit to this discussion...

In my opinion, they are both great to watch at least once in your life.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

PickleNose said:


> I would have never watched it but someone bought me a SW box set because they thought I said I was into it when I actually said Star Trek. I didn't have the heart to tell them they messed up so I watched it and it wasn't anything like I expected.


What did you expect it to be like?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> What did you expect it to be like?


 Well, I'd actually seen bits and pieces of it over the years. Someone would be watching it and I'd walk through the room or something. I expected to hate it. Quite a few of the bits and pieces I'd seen coincidentally featured Chewie hollering. I never got that (And still don't, TBH)


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Star wars by far


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Star Trek, TNG and Voyager. I agree with NDT's opinion on Star Trek, and I love how it's not all flashy, there are intricate plot lines and subtleties which I really appreciate. That being said, Star Wars was great too. I like them both but ultimately I prefer Trek.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I grew up with the next generation of star trek. Ive seen the majority of the episodes, and some of the older series. Now I really really like the new star trek movies. Ive only seen 2 of the star wars movies and they were good, but not great imo. So... *Star Trek*!!!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No Firefly? I think I should have been a Star Trek geek, but I could never get into any of the series. I find Lucas to be a pompous douche. I am really an *Alien* person.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Star Trek > Star Wars


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Star Wars all the way. With that being said, MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The Star Wars characters are the most compelling. I mean Vader (when he's not-Anakin), Luke, Han Solo, Yoda, Darth Maul, Boba Fett & Jango Fett (only good part of episode II), Obi-Wan Kenobi, Emperor Palpatine, and so many more! How can these guys not fascinate you?


----------

